# Erecta-rack modular drying racks



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

How can you give this product five stars when you haven't used it, and don't even own one?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

This should be a blog not a review


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

With all due respect I could build the same thing for the same price or cheaper and know for a fact it would be quality and meet my needs good idea though think I will build one


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

DEREK - "How can you give this product five stars when you haven't used it, and don't even own one?" -
Re five stars, I overlooked that and didn't select anything through simple oversight as I try to master the LJ architecture, but I rate it 4 or 5. Your conclusion is unfounded - I would not have written it if I did not own one, and have tried it out. Yes I DO own and use it.

PAUL & JOEL - LJ maintains a category under finishing supplies so it would seem appropriate to some.

CABS4LESS - "...and meet my needs good idea though think I will build one." I am sure that you and some others could build a quality similar, but many can not. That is why it is posted, as an informational item andI appreciate your insightful recognition of its benefits for those whom it serves. The fact that you might use its guidance to build one demonstrates the point.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Steve,

Thanks for sharing. It looks like a great idea to me.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Apologies, I thought you had not used one, like the first poster stated.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Since you the information you gave in your 'review' give absolutely zero indication that you own and use this system, then yes - my conclusion is justified based on the information available.

This is the review section, so post a review if you own and use the product.


----------

